# Steamed Salmon with Ponzu-Sake Nage and Papaya Relish



## ironchef (Jul 21, 2005)

Here's a healthy dish that's very easy to make and serve. Try and get Alaskan King salmon while it's in season, but any fresh salmon will do:

*Steamed Alaskan King Salmon with Ponzu-Sake Nage and Papaya Relish*

*Yield: 6 servings*

*Ingredients*:

*For the Salmon*:
3 lbs. Salmon filet
8 oz. store bought or homemade Ponzu Sauce
8 oz. Sake
6 Tbsp. Extra Virgin Olive Oil
6 slices of Lemon (cut into "wheels")
2 Tbsp. Cilantro, minced
Rock Salt or Kosher Salt to taste

*For the Salsa*:
1 1/4 c. Fresh Papaya, cut into 1/4" dice
1/2 c. Vine Ripened Tomato, seeded, cut into 1/4" dice
1/4 c. Red Onioin, cut into 1/4" dice
1 Jalapeno or Serrano Chili, seeded and finely chopped
2 Tbsp. Fresh Cilantro, finely chopped
2 Tbsp. Extra Virgin Olive Oil
1 Tbsp. Fresh Lemon Juice
1 Tbsp. Fresh Lime Juice
Kosher Salt to Taste

*Method*:

In a mixing bowl, combine all of the ingredients for the salsa except for the kosher salt and fold together. Season to taste with the salt and refrigerate. This can be kept up to 3-4 days in the fridge.

Pre-heat oven to 400 degrees. On a sheet pan, lay down one large piece of foil (the piece must be large enough to hold all of the salmon with 4-5" between the salmon and the edge of the foil on all sides) or 6 smaller pieces of foil to steam individually. Cut the salmon into 6 even portions. Place the salmon inside of the foil, and fold the 4-5" of foil up about 20 degrees on all four sides to prevent any liquid from pouring out. Evenly pour the sake, ponzu, and olive oil over the salmon. Season the salmon with salt, and place a lemon wheel over each piece. Sprinkle the cilantro evenly over each piece of salmon. Using another piece of foil of the same size, cover the salmon then roll up the edges of the foil (bottom layer over top) 2-3 times on all four sides so that the salmon is sealed. Make sure that the bottom layer of foil is still slightly turned up or else the liquid will leak out. Be careful while sealing so that none of the liquid spills out as well. Bake the salmon in the oven for 14-16 minutes, or until medium to medium-well. Serve with the ponzu mixture and top off the salmon with the papaya salsa.


----------

